Ask HN: Why wouldn't Uber release the settlement amount? - Mimino123
======
gringoDan
There's no advantage for Uber to do so - they'd be criticized no matter the
amount, so why make the information public?

------
tiredwired
It might encourage people to walk out in front of their cars.

